# Ted Kennedy The Murder & Chappaquiddick: 40 Years Later



## kwflatbed

(My Headline)









Kennedy leaves an Edgartown courthouse in July 1969 after receiving a two month suspended sentence for failure to report the Chappaquiddick car accident that killed his aide Mary Jo Kopechne.
Boston Globe/AP









Ted Kennedy's car at water's edge on Chappaquiddick Island, July 19, 1969









Ted Kennedy's car pulled from water on Chappaquiddick Island, July 19, 1969.
AP









Sen. Edward Kennedy on television tells his version of the Chappaquiddick story, July 25, 1969.
AP









Senator Edward Kennedy in a wheelchair being transported to a tender boat in Hyannis Port, Massachusetts on Tuesday, July 14, 2009. The tender boat escorted Senator Kennedy out to his sailboat the "Mya".
David G. Curran/ SatelliteNewsService.com

BOSTON (WBZ) ― Forty years ago today, most of America was watching the progress of Apollo 11's historic trip to the moon. 

It was also one of the darkest days in the life of Senator Ted Kennedy. 

On July 18, 1969, a car driven by Kennedy plunged off a bridge on Chappaquiddick Island near Martha's Vineyard.

Although Kennedy managed to escape the submerged vehicle, his passenger, 28-year-old 



, drowned. 

Kennedy subsequently pleaded guilty to leaving the scene of an accident and received a suspended two-month jail sentence. 

The incident haunted Kennedy for years, and some say, kept him from ever becoming president. 

Kennedy has remained in seclusion in his Hyannisport compound working and sailing the last several weeks as he continues his 14-month battle with brain cancer. 

He is hoping to cap his decades of political leadership with landmark health care reform. 

(This does not change the fact that Fat Teddy is nothing but a scumbag)

Ted Kennedy & Chappaquiddick: 40 Years Later - wbztv.com


----------



## HousingCop

*You or I Harry, we'd see plenty of jail time. Good ole' Teddy-boy recieves a 2 month suspended sentence. The only justice in the Halls Of Justice, is in the halls.*

*It will be another Michael Jackson type circus once Ted circles the drain for the last time. All the revisionist history talking heads will be on TV trying to elevate him to a level of Sainthood which we all know isn't true. *

*Just because he has brain cancer the media thinks he's off limits but his healthcare reform proposal will put generations of Americans at the mercy of government beaurocrats. Children who haven't even been born will be paying for this mistake, thanks to Uncle Ted & his ilk.*

*When was the last time the G overtook something and it turned out right? Can we only look back 7 years and see what the TSA (Take Scissors Away / Thousands Standing Around) turned into? As stated before, you think healthcare is expensive now? Wait till it's FREE. *


----------



## rg1283

If it is free, no private insurance companies will exist.

Its like the want ads. Sure the want ads were nice to look at, etc. I have brought and sold a lot of things. Sure the fee was nominal. 

Then craigs list came along. Which is free. No more Want Ads.

I am very concerned that the MNA (Mass Nurses Assocaition) supports this crap. Don't they get it, hospitals barely make it by on insurance payments!

Payment Cuts from even one insurance company can close a small hospital!

Priorities. Right now the Federal Government should be focusing on the safety of this country. Making sure the DOD is funded and the troops are taken care of, Police, Fire, EMS are fully staffed with proper equipment. 

Its amazing how everyone says NO! Including the Chief Government Bean Counter about Obamacare and these moonbats won't listen. Similar to how everyone says NO! about closing Westboro State Hospital's beds! But the politicians say yes.

The government sucks at the economy, it does have a role, Shouldn't somebody be studying and analyzing the high unemployment rates more? 

This is foolish, reminds me of when Deval decided to go to Jamaica when we needed him (he a waste) the most!

Then maybe...... if there is time and the world is safe and we can "Co-Exist" (Sarcasm) then they can focus on these stupid liberal projects (healthcare for all)

Healthcare is the only industry this country really has left that is thriving. 

Where is Monica Lewinksi or some nice bigger women so there can be a scandal or something? Who is this Obama Teflon? 

Ted Kennedy should have been thrown in jail years ago. Since he isn't in jail, he should have retired 20 years ago! People keep reelecting these losers..


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I see that pricks name and my heart rate shoots up...hoping the next sentence is he is worm food!


----------



## BB-59

I wish you all would address him by his proper title "Sir Ted". The British Knighted him last year.

What we have in power now is Goverment that is comprised of the liberal, leftists rejects from the late 60s & early 70s. Their ultimate goal is to make this country a 3rd rate power and they are on track to do it.

I fear a backlash at some point when the people that voted for this wake up and find out that the best interests of the country and theirs is the farthest thing from what is happening. 

Look what is running our country, and tell me that you go to bed at night and do not have nightmares. I do.


----------



## Harley387

Good post Harry. Folks should never forget what this scumbag Kennedy did. He was drunk, and left that poor girl submerged in the vehicle. The coroner also stated that Mary Jo was probably alive for up to three hours in that vehicle, with only minor injuries. She didn't drown, she suffocated when she ran out of air. Get right with God Teddy, cause your day of judgement is just around the corner, and I'm sure that Mary Jo will be there with the facts of the story.


----------



## Mitpo62

I have commented on this Ted and Chappaquiddick story before. I just don't know what is more sickening: The fact that Ted got a way with murder or that the people in this Commonwealth hold him in such high regard.


----------



## Guest

Mitpo62 said:


> I have commented on this Ted and Chappaquiddick story before. I just don't know what is more sickening: The fact that Ted got a way with murder or that the people in this Commonwealth hold him in such high regard.


Both.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Of all the filth that oozes out of Washington, there is no one I find more repellent, no one I find more offensive than that bloated, self-serving, anti-American, socialistic bag of puss.

How that cowardly SOB continued to get elected is dumbfounding.


----------



## rg1283

Its not only Teddy, its Barney Frank, John Kerry and most of the U.S. Reps in MA are liberal losers also. Correct me if I am wrong if there is a good pro-gun not a socialist democrat U.S. Rep in MA.


----------



## 94c

The History channel had two good back to back shows last night regarding the Kennedy's. The first was regarding JFK's assassination and the conspiracy theory.

The second revolved around the "curse" of being a Kennedy.

The "curse" ends up being nothing more than a reckless family with the money and name to get them out of trouble. (Except death)

No accountability with that family until they realized they're not immortal and then it was too late for some of them.

Nothing but white trash with tons of money made by a bootlegger father who also manipulated the stock market.


----------



## Harley387

I think the "curse" is probably a politically coorect way of calling them white-trash DRUNKS. Oh, I also heard that Obamanation is expected to be hangin' at the Vineyard with the Kennedys.


----------



## Sam1974

Ted Kennedy is a son of a bitch who deserves every last piece of bad karma thrown his way. Do I feel sorry for him that he has brain cancer, HELL NO.. i hope it's a slow and painful death for it..(yay, it's working out the way i want it)..
Rot in hell teddy, rot in HELL!


----------



## Guest

Sam1974 said:


> Ted Kennedy is a son of a bitch who deserves every last piece of bad karma thrown his way. Do I feel sorry for him that he has brain cancer, HELL NO.. i hope it's a slow and painful death for it..(yay, it's working out the way i want it)..
> Rot in hell teddy, rot in HELL!


Don't hold back, Sam....tell us how you really feel!


----------



## Sam1974

Delta784 said:


> Don't hold back, Sam....tell us how you really feel!


Sorry.. lol 
I just really really really don't like the guy... #-o


----------



## 7costanza

> I just really really really don't like the guy... #-o


I think you have a secret crush on him :FM:


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

His boat the Mya, does that stand for "mya ass is as big as aya whale".


----------



## Sam1974

7costanza said:


> I think you have a secret mancrush on him


i can't have a mancrush on him if he is a guy and i'm a chick!
i'm a CHICK!!..

I still don't like him at all.. Not at allllll..........


----------



## Guest

Sam1974 said:


> i can't have a mancrush on him if he is a guy and i'm a chick!
> i'm a CHICK!!..


I can attest that Sam is indeed a chick.


----------



## Sam1974

Delta784 said:


> I can attest that Sam is indeed a chick.


Last time I checked, Yep.. I am a Chick!


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Sam1974 said:


> Ted Kennedy is a son of a bitch who deserves every last piece of bad karma thrown his way. Do I feel sorry for him that he has brain cancer, HELL NO.. i hope it's a slow and painful death for it..(yay, it's working out the way i want it)..
> Rot in hell teddy, rot in HELL!


Me thinks Teddy asked Sam out for a few cocktails and a late night drive. :alcoholi::baby21:


----------



## Hawk19




----------



## Kilvinsky

Teddy is one of those enigmas. He's a total slime, yet he manages to do some real favors on occassion for people that truly deserve it. But he undermines the very fabric of our society over and over again. He's a blow hard that far too many people deny voting for, yet he consistantly wins.

Miraculously he never had a real shot at the Presidency, yet he holds ALMOST as much power, is respected and loved by millions, many of whom CAN'T vote for him for various reasons.

He's been a continual embarassment and the butt of hundreds of jokes, some even from his side of the aisle.

He constantly rails against the Right for health care reform and why not, the Somebitch is loaded and can get any health care he wishes.

And the bottom line, despite his current health issues, as I've said before, just keep his family and that age old saying in mind, "Only the GOOD die young." Teddy will live to 150, mark my words.

God Help Us.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> And the bottom line, despite his current health issues, as I've said before, just keep his family and that age old saying in mind, "Only the GOOD die young." Teddy will live to 150, mark my words.


I disagree, Kilv.....he's not going to make next Christmas.


----------



## Sam1974

delta784 said:


> i disagree, kilv.....he's not going to make next christmas.


good!


----------



## jeepster

Great post... I just had a flashback of that old joke, I think it went something like this: How do you know when the Cape season begins? Answer: When you see Ted Kennedy driving on the sidewalk.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

The 40th annual Chappaquiddick Triathlon sponsored by Ted K; drink, drive, swim.


----------



## Buford T

If only Ted drove a Volkswagen he'd be president (beetle cars supposedly floated.)


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Delta784 said:


> I disagree, Kilv.....he's not going to make next Christmas.


 mmmm....A death pool?


----------



## 94c

justanotherparatrooper said:


> mmmm....A death pool?


That would have been Chappaquiddick...


----------



## Harley387

justanotherparatrooper said:


> mmmm....A death pool?


JAP, I have officially started the Ted Kennedy Death Pool in the after hours section.


----------



## Guest

Buford T said:


> If only Ted drove a Volkswagen he'd be president (beetle cars supposedly floated.)


----------



## Andy0921

94c said:


> The History channel had two good back to back shows last night regarding the Kennedy's. The first was regarding JFK's assassination and the conspiracy theory.
> 
> The second revolved around the "curse" of being a Kennedy.
> 
> The "curse" ends up being nothing more than a reckless family with the money and name to get them out of trouble. (Except death)
> 
> No accountability with that family until they realized they're not immortal and then it was too late for some of them.
> 
> Nothing but white trash with tons of money made by a bootlegger father who also manipulated the stock market.


Do you remember the titles? I would like to catch the reruns or DVR them.


----------



## Johnny Law

Andy0921 said:


> Do you remember the titles? I would like to catch the reruns or DVR them.


Andy, the titles were "Don't you know who I am?" and "Er, ...um, pass me the bohtle of vodker"


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> I disagree, Kilv.....he's not going to make next Christmas.


Oh Dear Lord, there are reasons to love that idea, however, one overblown memorial for this year is enough. Does anyone else recall all the hoopla and intense hype when Ed McMahon died? It'll be that times 100 when Teddy goes.

Ed McMahon? No, I mean Billy Mays.

On of the best representation of Ted was on an SNL skit towards the end of the 1988 Presidential Election. John Lovitz as Mike Dukakis began the skit admitting that he didn't have a snowball's chance in hell, so he used the left over campaign funds to throw a little party and it was a brilliant take off on the old "Playboy After Dark" show that was on when I was a youngin. I swore that the entire cast was made up of Republicans. It was hilarious when Ted (Phil Hartman) tries to impress Kitty by chugging a beer inches from her face. Every Democrat was skewered like a turkey on a rotisserie and it was wonderful to watch. I had tears in my eyes...laughing.


----------



## Mitpo62

_"Hurry up Ted. Mary Jo is waiting. She wants to take you for a swim."_


----------



## KozmoKramer

Kilvinsky said:


> On of the best representation of Ted was on an SNL skit towards the end of the 1988 Presidential Election. John Lovitz as Mike Dukakis began the skit admitting that he didn't have a snowball's chance in hell, so he used the left over campaign funds to throw a little party and it was a brilliant take off on the old "Playboy After Dark" show that was on when I was a youngin. I swore that the entire cast was made up of Republicans. It was hilarious when Ted (Phil Hartman) tries to impress Kitty by chugging a beer inches from her face. Every Democrat was skewered like a turkey on a rotisserie and it was wonderful to watch. I had tears in my eyes...laughing.


Kil - this was another good one. I love the quote by Phil Hartman as Fat Teddy;

*"A, uh.. another good thing is to get them out on your boat for some reason, because, uh.. because then it's really hard for them to get away."*

Laugh out loud funny. Positively priceless... I wish I could find the video, but I couldn't find it on NBC.com or HULU.

Clarence Thomas Hearings


----------



## kwflatbed

I don't know if it is in here or not:

Saturday Night Live - Collections - Phil Hartman - Video - NBC.com


----------



## OfficerObie59

KozmoKramer said:


> Kil - this was another good one. I love the quote by Phil Hartman as Fat Teddy;
> 
> *"A, uh.. another good thing is to get them out on your boat for some reason, because, uh.. because then it's really hard for them to get away."*
> 
> Laugh out loud funny. Positively priceless... I wish I could find the video, but I couldn't find it on NBC.com or HULU.
> 
> Clarence Thomas Hearings


 The irony of that sketch is creepy.

Al Franken played a Senator in a Thomas confirmation sketch. Hopefully someone told him the Sotomayer hearings were the real deal.


----------



## stryker

maybe they'll bury ted in a gold coffin as well. So ten thousand years from now archeologists can dig his and michael jackson asses up and come to the conclusion that we worshiped these two dirt bags as gods.


----------



## 94c

Andy0921 said:


> Do you remember the titles? I would like to catch the reruns or DVR them.


One was something like the "Assassination of JFK- The Conspiracy theory" the other was "The curse of the Kennedy's"

Something like that....


----------

